# IBS-C - Looking to trade tips & advice



## 15626 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey I'm new to this website. I'm 20 years old and have had ibs for about a year now. Mostly suffer from IBS-C, which involves a lot of wind and cramps, but when I do go, I generally have D. Managing to get symptoms under control as I've cut out a lot of trigger foods, mainly wheat, dairy, alcohol, and about a million more. Also try to eat small, frequent meals, chew food well, drink water, etc... As I'm relatively new to this, and am constantly learning new things about IBS (eg.,I used to avoid eating to keep my symptoms at bay but recently found that fasting was making my IBS worse), I was just wondering if anyone has any other tips or advice for getting your symptoms under control? What foods or drinks cause least problems for your C? What type of exercise helps best? How do you combat the stress aspect of IBS?I'd appreciate any tips or advice!! (Not looking for medication tips, as I tend to avoid these, but I am willing to try herbal remedies, natural supplements, etc...)


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Kiki_spWelcome the the IBS BB. Sounds like you are already doing some really good things to keep ur IBS under control.Some natural stuff you can take iseppermint TeaCamomile TeaGreen TeaAloe Vera juice or tabeltsPeppermint Capsules called MintecIBS relief (blackmores)Hope some of this stuff is helpful to you.Poo Pea


----------

